# What happened to all the other posts???



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

All I see is 2 posts! Where did the rest go??


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 1999)

Spirit,What do you have your preferences set on? I have mine on 60 days and I think I get all of the posts.------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

OH! LOL! That makes sense. I have my preferences set to something like 3 days, as I am on every day. Thanks Bettie!Spirit*------------------He who loses money, loses much;He who loses a friend, loses more;He who loses faith, loses all.


----------

